# New Trade Video's on CF Recruiting Website



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jun 2006)

For all those who are aspiring CF members, you probably got to see the video's on the CF Recruiting website, however, there are some new ones and, I have to say, they are extremely well done.  I watched the ones last night for Armour Soldier, Infantry Soldier, Nursing Officer, Armour Officer, and they are head and shoulders above the old ones.

This is just FYI, if you were interested, or have friends that are thinking of joining and weren't impressed by the videos (I remember the old one for Armour   :boring, there are some better ones, up to date, informative.

For those not sure of the website for CF Recruiting...

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/home/index_e.aspx?bhcp=1

Mud


----------



## CallOfDuty (17 Jun 2006)

Hey Mud......just to add a Navy one, Naval communicator is a new generation Vid.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jun 2006)

Actually, I just watched the Navy NE Tech ones...NCI Op, NES Op...NavComm.  All well done.  There are some decent ones on the Army, Navy side.  Air Force is alittle behind.  I had hoped to see a new one for ATIS...no dice (yet).

Well done though.


----------



## navymich (17 Jun 2006)

Hey Mud, aren't you going to mention the other one that you have watched over and over?  And now have me watching over and over?  That AC Op video has got me even more interested then I already was.  (It is just too bad that the majority of the information on it, or at least coursing, is only available on the DIN.  But I expect that is the same for most?)

I haven't had a chance to see the new NavComm one yet, but will watch for sure now though.  Thanks for bringing that one up, CallOfDuty.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jun 2006)

I am not allowed to watch the AC Op anymore, less my MCC strangle me for trade-jumping.   

That was actually the first of the new ones to come up, and lots more are following (only not ATIS for the fove of luck).


----------



## AIC_2K5 (17 Jun 2006)

Also there is a new 7 minute long video in the army intro page. Very nicely done, I'd say.

EDIT: There's also a a new intro video for the Navy.


----------



## navymich (17 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I am not allowed to watch the AC Op anymore, less my MCC *strangle me  * for trade-jumping.
> 
> That was actually the first of the new ones to come up, and lots more are following (only not ATIS for the fove of luck).



You say that like it would be a BAD thing.... ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (17 Jun 2006)

I have only watched one...with interest that is...Nursing Officer
Certainly head and shoulders above the old video...

I have no need to look at others I am focused and dedicated...lol
And there wasn't any popcorn provided by MudMan so I just couldn't sit and watch them for hours like he does... ;D

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jun 2006)

ok you 2...enough of the co-ordinated attacks.


----------



## Thorvald (18 Jun 2006)

The Armoured Soldier is nicely done now, too bad it's directed towards the Reg. Force only (Guess a video showing Reservists driving around in G-Wagons isn't as sexy...  ;D ).


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jun 2006)

90% dedicated to Mech crap, with ptes screwing up their drills left and right, and an equal amount of time given to paratroopers as to a friggin' Arty piece and a tank.  :


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

But the civie's watching it might not see that.

Some of it is...for the kids so to speak.  I know in the Armour one...the Cpl describes the Coyote as being "tricked out with some of the latest laser rangefinders".  I didn't know the CF "tricked out" their kit.  

But if it gets more kids attention, good on them.

I still think they are +1 to the old ones.   ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Jun 2006)

There is a new engineer one being made this summer.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> 90% dedicated to *Mech crap*, with ptes screwing up their drills left and right, and an equal amount of time given to paratroopers as to a friggin' Arty piece and a tank.  :


That "mech crap", as you so eloquently put it, is what sells.  Sex sells.  Big "honkin" vehicles with big guns sells.  As stated elsewhere, big, fast, furious machines is what sells.


Oh, and that "mech crap" saves lives (it's always in the news, and here's a video talking about it in a "groovy 20-something" way, again, appealing to the lowest common denominator, perhaps, but....)

As for troops screwing up their drills, hey, whatever.  They are not trying to preach to the converted.


----------



## Zoomie (18 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> That "mech crap", as you so eloquently put it, is what sells.  Sex sells.  Big "honkin" vehicles with big guns sells.  As stated elsewhere, big, fast, furious machines is what sells.



I concur...

Pilot recruiting videos almost always have a Hornet screaming through the shot - our biggest fleet is the CH-146, why not more shots of the mighty Griffon?  Instead they show an aircraft that only a few will fly and when they do fly it, they will fly very little and do even less.


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> That "mech crap", as you so eloquently put it, is what sells.  Sex sells.  Big "honkin" vehicles with big guns sells.  As stated elsewhere, big, fast, furious machines is what sells.


troops jumping out out of airplanes with big-ass guns, sells. Troops sneaking around in woods, sells. Sneaky bastards cammed up with a giant rifle, all but invisible and hitting targets at ridiculous ranges, sells. You don't see posts of wannabes comin' on here and asking hwo tehy get to drive a LAV around, do you? 
You get kids asking how they can be paratroopers, recce patrolmen, pathfinders, and snipers. THAT sells! So show it.



> Oh, and that "mech crap" saves lives


 dismounted troops engaging the populace, digging for Int, and prowling the hills, does more to save lives than any amount of steel around you. 



> As for troops screwing up their drills, hey, whatever.  They are not trying to preach to the converted.


I don't care who they're trying to preach to. The assclown in charge of that should not have shown sloppy stuff. He screwed the pooch. We all make mistakes, but that's not what you put out for public consumption.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

ok but...do you think its better than what was there before????

I do.

So, a step in the right direction.  Not perfection, but..something is better than nothing.  imho.

Maybe they showed more of the LAV stuff cause thats what the guys will (most of them) be doing in the first part of their career (I am guessing in the Inf that you don't go from BIQ to Jump course and then immediately onto Patrol Pathfinder) so...maybe someone decided to show "the average infanteer" stuff so that recruits didn't get in, pass BMQ and expect a Jump position along side you.

 ;D

I still gotta stick by my thoughts that this is something (better) and something is better than nothing.

I don't know that much about the Infanteer life, but I can say that I thought the Armoured Soldier video was well done.  The Cpl said "this is most likely what you will do", i.e. Driver, the Surv Op, then Gunner.  Focused more on the Recce side than the tank side, sure but, if that is the "likely" place most Tpr's will go when they finish Depot, then, hey, teach to the majority as they say.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> ok but...do you think its better than what was there before????


absolutely. But then, Elmo in CADPAT would have been better.



> I am guessing in the Inf that you don't go from BIQ to Jump course


 you're guessing wrong. If they go to 3 RCR or 3 VP, they will get a chance at Basic Para within the first year of their contract, unless they're total junk, or VERY unlucky. Neither of those two BNs do anything related to Mech crap, until you get to Sgt, and have to take some LAV courses. Then, you get back to your BN and do everything you can to forget it, to unclutter your mind and focus on Light Infantry training. Each is a specialty, with its' own variables to master. But that's a rant for another thread.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

I guess I meant 'right away' literally, vice 'maybe within a year'.  

I guess I am looking at this from 'the kid on the street that knows SFA', and I guess they would be more switched on by the new ones, vice the old ones.

Something is better than nothing.


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I guess I am looking at this from 'the kid on the street that knows SFA',


as am I. And the kid on the street wants to jump from planes, sniping, and sneak around in forests and deserts. That's why we have dozens of threads on "how do I become a paratrooper, sniper, JTF-2, pathfinder, etc". Don't know of any asking "how do I become the guy in back of a LAV-III". So use what sells.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

Still better than what was there.   ;D


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

*editted


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

They (the kids) wannabe NOs  ;D
Cause NO has a cool realistic video

HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

Just gotta remember they are _recruiting_ videos, not training videos.

 ;D


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I bet the folks from 1 RCR will appreciate that dig.


I don't get what you mean. I was referring to the fact that Elmo in a uniform would have been better than the old recruiting video. What are you reading?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

Sorry, misread the comment.  Thought you were referring to the current one, not old.


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Jun 2006)

Mud I am from 1 RCR and I agree totally with Para.

I didn't join the Infantry to be some clown in the back of a LAV, in fact every year spent in a Mech Bn has seen my soul wither and die just a little bit. Thankfully I was lucky and stayed fit and keen enough that I have avoided anything to do with a LAV my whole career and went to Recce.

As for what sells Para is also right, all you need to do is check out the recruiting commercials for the US Armed forces from the Navy to Army....what do they show, they show Rangers doing a Fast Rope, US SF guys doing a CTR... They Show Seals doing a beach assault and a DA... When kids think Infantry they think of that guy deep in the woods all cammed up watching some enemy position and then getting into a fire fight they think Special Forces type actions (yeah and on a serious note if my 4 man Recce det gets into a fire fight were pooched LOL) So I say we give it to em, like VG said Sex Sells so lets sell our product.


PS: on a side note I know the Pte in that video and your right it's better then the old one, just not by much in my book.


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Just gotta remember they are _recruiting_ videos, not training videos.


yeah. And you draw recruits by showing the cool stuff Hollywood portrays. Do a montage of snipers, paratroopers (the freefaller in this video was a good touch, as was the helo jump), mountain ops, *live* fire machinegun shoots -including Mr Browning's best invention, M203 and hand grenades blowing up, hand-to-hand, pathfinder patrols, and a *LOT* more real-world ops in a variety of settings from A-stan to Africa. Emphasize the travel to far away places, and the danger. THAT is what draws the young men.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

I don't think I am disagreeing with Para, or anyone.  I just think the video is better, and hopefully will attract more people than the old one did, that may have seen the old video and went "wtf?".

Perfect?  Nope.  Better?  Yep.

I guess, thats my whole point.


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Jun 2006)

It better yes, but I still watch that video and say wtf, if I showed that to my civi friends or some younger people thinking of joining I don't think that video sells it at all IMO.

Mud I was just saying I was from 1 RCR and that para had a point it was too much Mech junk not enough sexy.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

Roger that, point taken.  

I dunno, atleast someone tried?  Well thats too bad.  It will probably be up there now for years.


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Jun 2006)

I will point out though it is a leaps and bounds better then the old one, it just fall short of what it "could" have been.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

Seen.


----------



## orange.paint (18 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> troops jumping out out of airplanes with big-*** guns, sells. Troops sneaking around in woods, sells. Sneaky bastards cammed up with a giant rifle, all but invisible and hitting targets at ridiculous ranges, sells. You don't see posts of wannabes comin' on here and asking hwo tehy get to drive a LAV around, do you?
> You get kids asking how they can be paratroopers, recce patrolmen, pathfinders, and snipers. THAT sells! So show it.
> dismounted troops engaging the populace, digging for Int, and prowling the hills, does more to save lives than any amount of steel around you.
> I don't care who they're trying to preach to. The assclown in charge of that should not have shown sloppy stuff. He screwed the pooch. We all make mistakes, but that's not what you put out for public consumption.



Honestly it was a Leopard c1 pounding through mudholes a a troop of steel chariots that made me hot under the collar at 17.I'm my opinion there is nothing cooler in the world to tell someone"yah I'm a tank gunner,that's what I do for a living".....now we just gotta convince these young punks that a coyote isn't a tank. (call it a tank again and Ill kill you.....you know who you are).

I was also a little disappointed in the armoured video.Show VCP/TCP,mud op's,convoy escorts with aircover etc.It almost killed me that they are still showing the leopard,unless were going to train to deploy on it again stop teasing me....sort of like a picture of a hot ex girlfriend.

Its an exciting time to be in the corp?New equipment? Am I out of the loop!

beautiful,sexy,Leopard...........


oh and by the way the new videos just dont have the same cheese effect as 1970 mustaches.

BRING BACK THE MUSTACHE!!!


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Somebody shave him...lmao actually I saw an article that said they are coming back into fashion...k

HL


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jun 2006)

rcac_011 said:
			
		

> Honestly it was a Leopard c1 pounding through mudholes a a troop of steel chariots that made me hot under the collar at 17.


and that works for attracting recruits to Armour, but it's not what will float the boat of a young man who wants to be Infantry. 

Mud, 
this is better than the old one, but it's still not right. However, I think that the feedback we give does leak back (and quicker than we might believe). I wouldn't be surprised to see changes made faster than expected. It's all computer-weenie stuff now, so it doesn't take nearly as long. With CDS pushing hard on Recruiting, this is a priority.

rcac,
dude, 'staches are totally out. It's all about short, spiky hair now!

edited to add the word "not"


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)




----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> including Mr Browning's best invention,


AGREED


(we are talking about the M2 and NOT the pistol, right?)


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jun 2006)

rcac_011 said:
			
		

> BRING BACK THE MUSTACHE!!!


Done and done!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jun 2006)

Now, I suppose that I was taken a bit aback by those poo-pooing the mech infantry.  Yes, I've always been mech and I think there are a few misconceptions out there about the mech world. (To add on to rcac_011's post, one mini-recruiting-movie made back in about 84 or so got me hooked on wanting to go infantry: can't remember what the whole thing was about, but it did highlight some guy joining up with the infantry and when it showed the combat team stuff, I was hooked.  I didn't want to be slaved to a tank, though it had its appeal, for some reason I wanted to jump out of a fire breathing dragon and slay the black knights on the fields of Germany when I was 16.  My mech-ish-ness might also have been born when I saw a 1 R22eR demo attack, with the old M113s, way back in 82 in Germany.)
As for "getting fat in the track", it may have been true, and it may still be true for some, but the appeal (for me) of commanding a combat team in a delay op with tanks, LAV APCs and stuff, the spacial dimensions blew me away.  It didn't overwhelm me, but there certainly is a different way to fight like that.
This is NOT a slag against the light guys, but I did feel there was a slag against the mech guys (ie: me), so if my previous post was taken as a slag, I apologise.

Now, as for moustaches......


----------



## paracowboy (18 Jun 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> Now, I suppose that I was taken a bit aback by those poo-pooing the mech infantry.


you got your panties twisted over "Mech crap"? Do you not listen to your troops talk? "Crap", "Shit", "Junk" these are just synonyms for "Stuff". I could just as easily have said "mechanized operations" (well not really, which is why I said "Mech crap"), but I'm a troop, and I like to talk like a troop. Especially when I'm with other soldiers.

I think I've made my views on our various Arms/Trades/Branches/Components/etc very clear, over the couple years I've been on this site.


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

They are so just not the here and now...
Hey I did the different decade hairdos and clothing and had to realize that yah gotta be up on change...lmao 

HL
staches well on certain people and a certain style....mmmmm maybe...if yah gotta have a stache I say goatee and if you can't have a goatee then clean shaven...beards well lets not go there at all...Santa is the only man I can think of off hand that looks good in a beard...

IMO


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> you got your panties twisted over "Mech crap"? Do you not listen to your troops talk? "Crap", "crap", "Junk" these are just synonyms for "Stuff". I could just as easily have said "mechanized operations" (well not really, which is why I said "Mech crap")





No worries


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

someone will soon throat punch me for this but...

I still say the videos are an improvement.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> someone will soon throat punch me for this but...
> 
> I still say the videos are an improvement.


Won't punch you, but what's wrong with those 1972 movies of "There's no life like it......"  Now THEY were gay.  Actually, hella-gay.


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

I can do it if you need a volunteer  ;D

HL


----------



## orange.paint (18 Jun 2006)

I'm noticing they also changed the layout for the cf videos.

1.the female
2.the immigrant
3.the moustache
4.the c7 pose
5.did they retire the dum de dumm dumm music?

(vongarvin seen the moustache on my section attacks a while ago in area 2....it lacks the cheesy 70's layout, no matter how hard you try it can never look retro!) ;D


bring back the moustache!!


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jun 2006)

Rcac: you saw my stache?  Yes, it was rather mercurian (as in freddy mercury), but I've since trimmed it


----------



## orange.paint (18 Jun 2006)

mercurian!
I love it! my new word of the week.

I have to say actually I like the way they show the video from a recruits point of view.Tells them what they are going to do and where,instead of the "you will learn" of the old videos.

"busting caps" was definitely not used in the old video's.Maybe the new MP video can start out by saying "ever though of joinin da five-0" or "is a career in the military popo for ya'll".

And no you cannot shoot a 25mm side ways getto style.
...busting caps.....2006 I guess!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

I liked the "tricked out with" comment.  

"Today on Pimp My Ride..."


Yo yo, Massa-Cpl, check out my pimped out ride, 43 "Wow-zoe"


----------



## Hot Lips (18 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I liked the "tricked out with" comment.
> 
> "Today on Pimp My Ride..."
> 
> ...


You need to get off the computer and go to bed...do you have any idea what you just wrote
lmao

HL


----------



## Rice0031 (19 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> ...And the kid on the street wants to jump from planes, sniping, and sneak around in forests and deserts. That's why we have dozens of threads on "how do I become a paratrooper, sniper, JTF-2, pathfinder, etc". Don't know of any asking "how do I become the guy in back of a LAV-III". So use what sells.



As a young guy trying to join the infantry (P.Res and very possibly Reg. F in the future) I was originally drawn to the military not for all the "cool" things that I'd get to do but instead for my own personal reasons. I didn't have any (probably outlandish) thoughts of becoming some "super-elite JTF-2 sniper paracowboy (erm... para-commando)". Though, maybe I don't represent a large majority of my demographic.

But I digress.
The infantry video grabs your attention at first, giving a sense that the trade involves lots of HARD, yet rewarding, work and training. But then moments later the video begins to hook potential recruits with phrases like "I would train with some awesome gear" and "high-tech weapons". I think that the "attract them with big guns" angle does not really give a good sense of how the infantry fits into the 'bigger picture'. I'm not too sure why, but the "join infantry and shoot some guns all the time" pitch seems to be a little akward.

I'm not joining so I can brag to all my pals about "my cool camo outfit and overly large and possibly conpensatory rifle". Is that what attracts most younger guys to the trades? Big guns? For some reason that "join so you can use big guns" attitude doesn't appeal to me. Maybe I'm not the only guy who's trying to join the infantry that thinks this? Though I'm not actually in yet, and have no experience in this, so maybe I'm wayyyy off-base.

My $0.02...


----------



## blacktriangle (19 Jun 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> As a young guy trying to join the infantry (P.Res and very possibly Reg. F in the future) I was originally drawn to the military not for all the "cool" things that I'd get to do but instead for my own personal reasons. I didn't have any (probably outlandish) thoughts of becoming some "super-elite JTF-2 sniper paracowboy (erm... para-commando)". Though, maybe I don't represent a large majority of my demographic.
> 
> But I digress.
> The infantry video grabs your attention at first, giving a sense that the trade involves lots of HARD, yet rewarding, work and training. But then moments later the video begins to hook potential recruits with phrases like "I would train with some awesome gear" and "high-tech weapons". I think that the "attract them with big guns" angle does not really give a good sense of how the infantry fits into the 'bigger picture'. I'm not too sure why, but the "join infantry and shoot some guns all the time" pitch seems to be a little akward.
> ...



No, I agree with you on this. However, I was speaking with an ex student from my school who is now reg force, and he says many people he did his infantry course signed up for the guns and glory.

I guess it can't hurt to attract people with the "ultra cool" stuff, but I don't think it will work 100% for people like you and I. I don't need to make joining JTF2 or becoming a sniper take over my mind, I have a LOT to learn first.


----------



## orange.paint (19 Jun 2006)

Something else we have to keep in mind is the youth right now are the same kids who had talking GI joes,playstations etc.Where I grew up my dad would make me a toy gun out of old wood bits and off we would go in the woods.Arguing who shot who all day and usually ending up in a rock throwing contest.(who ever wasn't bleeding won)

We were attracted for sheer adventure and equipment that killed stuff.Recruits now want technology.Not saying they arnt attracted to killing tools as I was, but they are more immersed in technology.Thus the lav 3 sells to these guys,its "advanced warfare" in their minds.

They should show that there is mech inf and light, sort of like they do in the armoured video.Recce and tankers.Then your hitting the techno kids and the poor country kids who hunted all their life, and want to hump and be one with the dirt.


----------



## Pearson (19 Jun 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Is that what attracts most younger guys to the trades? Big guns? For some reason that "join so you can use big guns" attitude doesn't appeal to me.



Wait until your first MG shoot, or better yet your first live fire section attack or CQB. 
Your first grenade.


----------



## NavComm (19 Jun 2006)

I just tried watching the naval communicator one twice and both times the sound cuts out half way through the video. Maybe it's just my connection.The video keeps going, just the sound cuts out. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (19 Jun 2006)

nope, not on the weekend anyways.


----------



## Rice0031 (19 Jun 2006)

Frankie said:
			
		

> Wait until your first MG shoot, or better yet your first live fire section attack or CQB.
> Your first grenade.



Let me clarify. My point wasn't that I don't want to do that stuff, or that maybe that stuff is going to be boring. My point was that I wasn't sold on the military (specifically infantry) on the "big gun" factor alone.

Though you're damned right. I'm sure all that stuff is going to be very, what's the word... intense? Scary? Thrilling? Exhilirating? Terrifying? Exciting? All of the above?

EDIT: sentence structure.


----------



## paracowboy (19 Jun 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Let me clarify. My point wasn't that I don't want to do that stuff, or that maybe that stuff is going to be boring. My point was that I wasn't sold on the military (specifically infantry) on the "big gun" factor alone.


 in the interest of improving Recruiting, (and if you don't mind) could you expound on what your interest is? I mean, what drove you to select Infantry? Whatever your motive, I'm sure you aren't the only one out there.


----------



## Rice0031 (19 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> in the interest of improving Recruiting, (and if you don't mind) could you expound on what your interest is? I mean, what drove you to select Infantry? Whatever your motive, I'm sure you aren't the only one out there.



Originally I was convinced that I was going to join the communication reserve as a sigop. I thought that the experience would add to my current education in computer science and networking. But I have since had a change of heart regarding my current education. I train regularly, I go to the gym, I run, rollerblade, bike, etc. I like to be in motion and I like to stay fit. That doesn't really fit-in properly with a comp-sci career. Any career in comp-sci will have you sitting behind a desk (not that there is anything wrong with that at all) and being, for the majority of the time, stationary. And I can't stand that. I am going to complete my program (only a year left!) and then when I finish, the army it is for me (for now, the reserves).

So, to specifically answer your question, what really attracted me to the infantry was the fact that it is a job where I get to stay in shape, move, stay active, and for the most part be healthy. ...all the while getting paid for what I love to do AND contributing to my country. I am a physical guy, I'm good with my hands, and I'm in great shape. To me that sounds like I might just have a place in the infantry.

I haven't even gone to BMQ yet, let alone SQ and BIQ. I have no idea what it is all actually like. There is no guarantee that I'm going to love the infantry trade, but I know that even if I don't like infantry, the active army lifestyle is pretty appealing to me. For all I know I could end up in the artillery or armoured, or maybe even some other trade. But it is the part where I get to stay active that really attracts me.

If I have some sort of false image about the infantry feel free to set me straight...


----------



## paracowboy (19 Jun 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> If I have some sort of false image about the infantry feel free to set me straight...


I can't. I don't know too much about what the Reserves do in terms of fitness on a regular basis. Judging by a past thread, not much. But probably (I can't say for certain, but probably) more than any other Reserve trade. I'd suggest talking to some currently serving Infantry Reservists for more info on it. 

But, fitness: getting paid to stay fit, now there's another angle that the Recruiting crew could work.


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I can't. I don't know too much about what the Reserves do in terms of fitness on a regular basis. Judging by a past thread, not much. But probably (I can't say for certain, but probably) more than any other Reserve trade. I'd suggest talking to some currently serving Infantry Reservists for more info on it.
> 
> *But, fitness: getting paid to stay fit, now there's another angle that the Recruiting crew could work.*


 Certainly sold me as one of the many benefits which swayed me to apply to the CF  

HL


----------



## Rice0031 (19 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> ...I'd suggest talking to some currently serving Infantry Reservists for more info on it...


I know 2 guys in the PRes as infantry and love it. I've only heard good things.

Here's what I think we should see in the video (for infantry, anyways):
Recruits doing pushups, running, jogging, obstacle courses, crunches, rucking, PT, etc. The video should show progress from BMQ to SQ to BIQ much like a recruit would.
IE: See the recruits doing what I already mentioned, then show some SQ stuff, then show some of the more advanced BIQ stuff.
/sarcasm
To me the video currently seems more like "I'm in the infantry, its hard work. I joined one day, and then the next day they gave me a C9 and a Carl G <aka 'awesome gear'>."
/end sarcasm
Most infantry recruits probably won't even be touching that stuff until at least BIQ. It'd be fine if they showed the advanced stuff, too, but I get the impression from the video that I'll be joining then immediately start training with advanced equipment. I like the idea of having the video build up the trade, much like a documentary starts off at the beginning of a timeline and moves to the end.

Edit: added reply to Paracowboy.


----------



## orange.paint (19 Jun 2006)

advertising in movie theatres= fat kids

advertising in gyms and dojos= fit kids

someone needs to pay me more money as I clearly break it down into layman's terms.
I need a title like "breaking in down NCO" or something....time to go to the gym.


----------



## paracowboy (19 Jun 2006)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> It'd be fine if they showed the advanced stuff, too, but I get the impression from the video that I'll be joining then immediately start training with advanced equipment.


I'm pretty sure that's the idea. They're trying to sell the finished product. Ford doesn't put their assembly line in their commercials, but they do show the new Mustang tearin' arse across the country, y'know?



> I like the idea of having the video build up the trade, much like a documentary starts off at the beginning of a timeline and moves to the end.


this would be good once the recruit is actually hooked, to prep him/her for Basic and Battle School. I don't think it would be great for getting them off the street. That's where the flashy cool-guy stuff comes in.


----------



## kas (19 Jun 2006)

NavComm said:
			
		

> I just tried watching the naval communicator one twice and both times the sound cuts out half way through the video. Maybe it's just my connection.The video keeps going, just the sound cuts out. Anyone else have this problem?



I'm having the same problem, NavComm. I've watched quite a few of the new recruiting videos and this is the only one that's cut out like that for me.


----------



## Rice0031 (20 Jun 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that's the idea. They're trying to sell the finished product. Ford doesn't put their assembly line in their commercials, but they do show the new Mustang tearin' arse across the country, y'know?
> this would be good once the recruit is actually hooked, to prep him/her for Basic and Battle School. I don't think it would be great for getting them off the street. That's where the flashy cool-guy stuff comes in.



You have good points regarding the videos. But I'm no advertising specialist, or marketing manager. Maybe with this input the video can made to be better. Though it is kind of neat to see where I might be in about a year or so, fully trained and ready to go.


----------



## Sigop2004 (20 Jun 2006)

kas said:
			
		

> I'm having the same problem, NavComm. I've watched quite a few of the new recruiting videos and this is the only one that's cut out like that for me.



I had the same problem and notified the webmaster and got an email back stating that they are looking into it!


----------

